# 61.5, 110, 119, 121, 129 How many dishes will I end up having?



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

I have two Dish 500's now, one for the 110/119 and the other for the must carry locals at 61.5. I read that I will need a new Dish 1000 or a THIRD Dish 500 pointed to 129 to get the Chicago HD locals. I also read that Dish has a June 1st deadline to do away with the 2nd dish (61.5) for the must carry locals. I'm also interested in some International channels on 121 (Super Dish). I really don't want to have to install a new dish 1000 now to get the Chicago HD locals only to have to replace it in a few months with a super dish, or have to add a super dish (worst scenario).

Questions:

1. What will E* do to comply with the federal law to have all locals on one dish?
2. Will Dish 1000 replace only the Dish 500 pointed at 110/119?
3. Can I get 121 out of the Dish 1000?
4. Is the Super Dish the only way to get 121?
5. Is E* planning on mirroring the Chicago HD locals on 61.5 anytime soon?
6. Is there one dish that will get me 110/119/121/129?

I don't usually get that confused that easily, but the idea of adding more dishes to my roof top is driving me crazy.

Thanks


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

You will end up needing two dishes, Superdish 121 and a second dish to pick up 129. The additional locals on 61.5 will most likely get moved to either 129, 119, or 110.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: Based on filings made to the FCC, E* expects to tell customers how they will meet the "Single Dish" rule by March 8th.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

121 will be primarily foreign channels. If you do not subscribe to them you will only need 110/119/129 as in dish1000.


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> BTW: Based on filings made to the FCC, E* expects to tell customers how they will meet the "Single Dish" rule by March 8th.


Dish is scheduled to roll-out the one-dish solution for "must carry" channels on April 30.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> Is there one dish that will get me 110/119/121/129?


You can easily tie-wrap a dual lnb to the side of the lnb assembly of the superdish-121 and get 129 that way. That will get you a super-duper dish that gets 110/119/121/129


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

derwin0 said:


> You can easily tie-wrap a dual lnb to the side of the lnb assembly of the superdish-121 and get 129 that way. That will get you a super-duper dish that gets 110/119/121/119


What is the advantage of having 119 twice? Kidding obviously meant 110/119/121/129.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

oops, fixed now :blush:


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

MusicDan said:


> Dish is scheduled to roll-out the one-dish solution for "must carry" channels on April 30.


 Can you explain what is meant by the "single dish" rule, and what channels are defined as "must carry". ?


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

Single Dish means that all of the available local channels in a DMA shall be received using a Single Dish. In Chicago and other DMAs you need two dishes to receive all of the local channels.

Must Carry are usually the independent, PBS, and Spanish language channels.

Now it looks like E* will have to move these must carry channels to 110/119 so only one dish will be needed to get all of the local channels as mandated by congress.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> Single Dish means that all of the available local channels in a DMA shall be received using a Single Dish. In Chicago and other DMAs you need two dishes to receive all of the local channels.
> 
> Must Carry are usually the independent, PBS, and Spanish language channels.
> 
> Now it looks like E* will have to move these must carry channels to 110/119 so only one dish will be needed to get all of the local channels as mandated by congress.


The rules says all channels have to be receivable from one dish. That one dish could be pointing to the big two , 61.5,129 or 148.

Since Chicago is a DNS city they would probably move them all to a spotbeam over chicago on one of the birds, but in other cases 
110/119 is not the only destination.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The extras can go to 129° if they want to give everyone in the DMA a Dish1000.

I suspect the extras will end up on a spotbeam with only the stations offered as distants being on ConUS beams.


----------



## gevange (Apr 3, 2005)

This is good to know. I live in South Jersey (Phila. locals) And I am just getting ready to call for my additional locals. They say they will install another dish for free but I can wait a couple of months if they are going to do this. The question I have is they said the installer would put new switches in. Right now I just have a sw64 and it works fine. Do you think it will work with the new receivers that are coming out for HD or should I let them install the second dish now and get the free switch? I'd rather not. Thanks, George


----------



## acnownzu (Mar 4, 2004)

Bringing this back because I didn't want to start a new topic on the same issue...

I live on the West Coast (So Cal) and have heard reports of weak signal problems with 129 when using the Dish 1000 for 110, 119, and 129. I called to request 2 Dish 500s instead and they told me this is against the new law. Would this really be a violation of the law, to have a Dish 500 pointed at 110 and 119, and another Dish 500 pointed to 129? I know that several users on the forum have this setup...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No, it's not against federal law to have more than one dish.


----------



## acnownzu (Mar 4, 2004)

James Long said:


> No, it's not against federal law to have more than one dish.


That's what I figured, but when I called both the CSR and Supervisor said they wouldn't install 2 Dish 500s instead of a Dish 1000 because of the law. Is there a special department I should ask for when calling back that won't give me the run around?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Roulette should be enough to find out if E* has that error in their computers or if you had a zealous CSR writing their own laws.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> I have two Dish 500's now, one for the 110/119 and the other for the must carry locals at 61.5. I read that I will need a new Dish 1000 or a THIRD Dish 500 pointed to 129 to get the Chicago HD locals. I also read that Dish has a June 1st deadline to do away with the 2nd dish (61.5) for the must carry locals. I'm also interested in some International channels on 121 (Super Dish). I really don't want to have to install a new dish 1000 now to get the Chicago HD locals only to have to replace it in a few months with a super dish, or have to add a super dish (worst scenario).
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


According to dish tech, you can only have up to 4 satellites active. One of the satellites you will have to lose.

Ken


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kstevens said:


> According to dish tech, you can only have up to 4 satellites active. One of the satellites you will have to lose.


I have five 'satellites' on my 501 and ViP-211. It is possible - and not really that hard. (Getting five on my ViP-622 DVR would require more creativity and more coax and DP21s.)

E* doesn't want to do five locations on one system ... but they can.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Internationals on 121 are being mirrored or moved to 61.5 and 148.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Not all of them though.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I called the special upgrade number last week to take the 622 lease upgrade. I insisted they install another Dish 500 pointed at 129 (No Dish 1000) and leave my 61.5 as well and tie them all together with a DPP44 switch. I was told no problem and they made notations in the work order of my needs. Tell them you want to keep your PentagonTV which is only available on 61.5 and is one of Dish's free public service channels Dish must provide. The law is they have to have a single Dish solution available, its up to you to take it or leave it if you want it.



acnownzu said:


> That's what I figured, but when I called both the CSR and Supervisor said they wouldn't install 2 Dish 500s instead of a Dish 1000 because of the law. Is there a special department I should ask for when calling back that won't give me the run around?


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

I currently have a dish 500 giving me 110 and 119, and a seperate dish at 61.5 (designed to get some SD locals that weren't on the main dish.)

Will these two dishes likely provide all SD and HD material going forward so that I can skip Dish 1000?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D500 + 61.5° should be enough for anything E* puts up in the next couple of years. The only exception (which wouldn't apply to you) is HD locals which will be from 129° in many markets.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

MusicDan said:


> Dish is scheduled to roll-out the one-dish solution for "must carry" channels on April 30.


 What happened on April 30 ? What is Dish's on-dish solution ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gboot said:


> What happened on April 30 ? What is Dish's on-dish solution ?


Most of the markets that were split to a wing have been moved to a single dish (most were moved to E10). Dish missed their self-imposed deadline, but they aren't out of the running for meeting the SHVERA deadline.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

James Long said:


> HD locals which will be from 129° in many markets.


But they're at 61.5 for Boston and probably will be going forward? Just making sure I understood it properly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Many markets, not all. 61.5° will have select HD locals including Boston (which are there already).


----------

